# Turbotax free deal for multiple states?



## ethantheeatsdriver (Oct 6, 2021)

I have to file in two states this year. Does the Uber Turbotax deal cover filing in multiple states or just one state? How much for a second state, if any?

Thanks!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ethantheeatsdriver said:


> I have to file in two states this year. Does the Uber Turbotax deal cover filing in multiple states or just one state? How much for a second state, if any?
> 
> Thanks!


I’m not familiar with the Uber TurboTax deal itself, but when I buy it at Costco only one state is included; additional state is $19.95, IIRC. It would make sense for them to try to make extra money off the Uber deal, wouldn’t it? Good luck.☺


----------

